# BBSHD 1000W on the from Bafang USA Direct.



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

They are having a decent sale right and communication with them is much better 2 other places I was looking at buying the kit from. Only thing I could get from them was a smaller better sprocket so I may upgrade that shortly but this build is for my wife and she doesnt ride much so no rush. It will be my 1st attempt at a kit anf its on a Motobecane Boris fat bike. Looking forward to it.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

If I understand your post,bikesdirect is selling bafang bbshd as diy kit?
Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

No, like the title says. Bafang USA direct.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks
You just saved me $$$
I had been looking at bikesdirect and misread it
I guess the brain is as old as the legs


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Are you buying a kit too?


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

yes
I already have too many bikes
The factory bikes appear to be a 30 # piece of junk with a motor /battery for $3000 plus


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well that doesnt make me feel very good about the ebike I have coming that I paid $3,000 and never saw in person before.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

The discussion of other than class I and class II e-bikes violates sub-forum rules which you may find in the sticky thread here; https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/word-e-bike-forum-moderator-mtbbiker-guidelines-1103825.html


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

I looked up your link
Even in the age of sensorship this discussion was about a 1000 w motor which fits your guideline 
not that there is any reason for that
My reading says even 2500 wattsis legal offroad

So lets explain the need for the guideline,OK?


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

life behind bars said:


> The discussion of other than class I and class II e-bikes violates sub-forum rules which you may find in the sticky thread here; https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/word-e-bike-forum-moderator-mtbbiker-guidelines-1103825.html


The BBSHD is stamped as a 750 watt motor and can be programmed to fit most definitions of class 1 in under a minute.


----------



## adcockj (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks like a pretty good deal. I looked at the website and see that they will upgrade the battery from 11.6 amp-hours to 17.5 amp-hours for $150. I'd highly recommend going with the bigger battery for that little difference -- you're getting 50% more capacity. Do it even if you think you won't need that much...because you will!!! 

And a BBSHD can easily be programmed as a street-legal Class 2 bike...I have two of them and they both are.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

duke walker said:


> I looked up your link
> Even in the age of sensorship this discussion was about a 1000 w motor which fits your guideline
> not that there is any reason for that
> My reading says even 2500 wattsis legal offroad
> ...


I don't need to explain anything, it's clearly not class I or II and falls outside of the forums rules which by the way I didn't write. Feel free to the admin if you feel wronged or slighted.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

duke walker said:


> I looked up your link
> Even in the age of sensorship this discussion was about a 1000 w motor which fits your guideline


Technically it says, "Add-on motors, limit discussions to under 1000 watt varieties". The bbs-hd is 1000w, not under 1000w.

I sell the bafang bbs02 750w motor kits, they make so much more sense if you like to ride bikes. The HD is too powerful and spins too fast (130 rpm) to have much of a bicycle feel. When you pedal there is never any resistance, unless you are allowing the motor to bog down. This is a sure fire way to burn up your bafang kit.

I think that is why the site wants to limit discussions to motors that enhance the bicycle and bicycle "riding" experience, not discussions about kits that take over the bike and turn it in to a scooter with a throttle and no need to pedal at all.

I am very pro Bike & eBike for the record.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

duke walker said:


> I looked up your link
> Even in the age of sensorship this discussion was about a 1000 w motor which fits your guideline
> not that there is any reason for that
> My reading says even 2500 wattsis legal offroad
> ...


The guideline says:

"Add-on motors, limit discussions to under 1000 watt varieties"

EDIT: thanks BikeStore Mike.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> Technically it says, "Add-on motors, limit discussions to under 1000 watt varieties". The bbs-hd is 1000w, not under 1000w.
> 
> I sell the bafang bbs02 750w motor kits, they make so much more sense if you like to ride bikes. The HD is too powerful and spins too fast (130 rpm) to have much of a bicycle feel. When you pedal there is never any resistance, unless you are allowing the motor to bog down. This is a sure fire way to burn up your bafang kit.
> 
> ...


The BBSHD is stamped 750 watts and if you reprogram them they can be far more bike like, and the newer ones, depending on manufacturer come stock as a much more bike like motor. The bbs02 is not commonly found in wide bottom bracket spindle lengths. The bbs02 can have less of a bike like feel depending on where the motor was programmed. I would rather have the BBSHD over the bbs02 as it has a beefier design and in my experience its easier to program.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

figofspee said:


> The BBSHD is stamped 750 watts and if you reprogram them they can be far more bike like, and the newer ones, depending on manufacturer come stock as a much more bike like motor. The bbs02 is not commonly found in wide bottom bracket spindle lengths. The bbs02 can have less of a bike like feel depending on where the motor was programmed. I would rather have the BBSHD over the bbs02 as it has a beefier design and in my experience its easier to program.


They are stamped 750w to be "legal" for sale in the U.S. One U.S. seller sells a 2500w bbs-hd that the motor is still stamped 750w. To each thier own.

I convert the bbs-02 units with aftermarket long axles and install them on fat bikes often.

I have sold many of these kits and they all have come programmed exactly the same. Typically I set the amps back to 18a and the motor acts like a 500w motor and install a 32t front ring, (something that is quite expensive to do on an HD model).

The bbs02 comes in 250/350w models that are far lighter units and this also adds to the bike still feeling like a bike effect. The robustness of the HD is overkill on a bicycle for most riders of average size. Why pay for the power and extra weight if you are going to scale it back anyway?

I am glad you are happy with your HD. I'll continue to sell the bbs02 kits. Fat Tire Bike and Kit $2000, people love them!


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> They are stamped 750w to be "legal" for sale in the U.S. One U.S. seller sells a 2500w bbs-hd that the motor is still stamped 750w. To each thier own.
> 
> I convert the bbs-02 units with aftermarket long axles and install them on fat bikes often.
> 
> ...


Got a link to installing the aftermarket spindle? Got a link to the 32 tooth chainring? The extra weight is nice in the security that the motor won't fry under surprise load, but I can understand your partiality towards the bbs02 for the average rider.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

figofspee said:


> Got a link to installing the aftermarket spindle? Got a link to the 32 tooth chainring? The extra weight is nice in the security that the motor won't fry under surprise load, but I can understand your partiality towards the bbs02 for the average rider.


Old style long axle retro fit:





Dave over at California e-Bike sells a better kit and it doesn't require the same technical skill set to install as shown in the video above. 
Dave's install video is here: 




The only affiliation I have with California e-Bikes is that of a user of their products.

The bbs-o2 has available a crank adapter for $20 that allows you to bolt on a standard 104mm bolt circle chainring to the motor, down to a 30t.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=bafang+104+adapter&_sacat=0


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have yet to see a BBS02 kit wide enough to clear the 100mm bb otherwise thats what I would have gotten. But I am in the market to put a small front sprocket on since they didnt have those.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

life behind bars said:


> I don't need to explain anything, it's clearly not class I or II and falls outside of the forums rules which by the way I didn't write. Feel free to the admin if you feel wronged or slighted.


"Add-on motors, limit discussions to under 1000 watt varieties"

So maybe the Bafang USA Direct BBSHD is outside the "rules" by 1 watt but Luna Cycle is still selling the 750 watt version. Class 1 or Class 2? Depends how one installs the kit; leave off the throttle and *presto* Class 1. (That the Bafang cadence PAS is a POS is another story!)

FWIW these motor systems aren't terribly efficient; I suspect that on a dyno a BBSHD controlled at 1000 watts would likely be putting out less than 750 W.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

Advice please.
I wandered onto this thread knowing nothing about motors, but after 10 years of aging and injuries I just need a little help getting home after a medium long ride with only medium hills
I have a Yeti Big Top that I bought here and rather than sell it at a big loss and buy a piece of heavy junk with an low end motor , the add-on mid drive made sense to me.
So BBSO2 or BBSHD or something else,what do you experts think?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

duke walker said:


> Advice please.
> I wandered onto this thread knowing nothing about motors, but after 10 years of aging and injuries I just need a little help getting home after a medium long ride with only medium hills
> I have a Yeti Big Top that I bought here and rather than sell it at a big loss and buy a piece of heavy junk with an low end motor , the add-on mid drive made sense to me.
> So BBSO2 or BBSHD or something else,what do you experts think?


Go to post #11 here: https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/i-have-emotion-atom-x-lynx-6-coming-1107239.html

The TSDZ2 is superior for trail riding over the Bafang kits because it has a true torque assist PAS. Big difference of ride quality.


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

So what all do I need to buy to get rid of stock front sprockwt and get about a 30T or so. Do I need more than just the sprocket?


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Bigwheel said:


> Go to post #11 here: https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/i-have-emotion-atom-x-lynx-6-coming-1107239.html
> 
> The TSDZ2 is superior for trail riding over the Bafang kits because it has a true torque assist PAS. Big difference of ride quality.


Agreed the Tongsheng is superior to the bafang when it comes to actual ride feel! Most people who come into my shop, don't want to ride trails on their eBike, so I sell far more bafang kits than tonsheng kits. 
If I didn't have the dough to pop for a modern factory made eMTB then I would hook the tongsheng up on an old hardtail and I'd be happy as a clam with its performance. That is until the plastic gears wear out inside and they need replaced with metal gears, then the smiles would continue.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Cody01 said:


> So what all do I need to buy to get rid of stock front sprockwt and get about a 30T or so. Do I need more than just the sprocket?


If you have the 750w bbs02, follow the link in post 18 to purchase an adapter, then mount a standard 104mm bcd chainring.

If you have the other model that should not be discussed here, then I would go back to the place you purchased it and they should sell a special chainring that will fit for $75-$100.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

TheBikeStore said:


> Agreed the Tongsheng is superior to the bafang when it comes to actual ride feel! Most people who come into my shop, don't want to ride trails on their eBike, so I sell far more bafang kits than tonsheng kits.
> If I didn't have the dough to pop for a modern factory made eMTB then I would hook the tongsheng up on an old hardtail and I'd be happy as a clam with its performance. That is until the plastic gears wear out inside and they need replaced with metal gears, then the smiles would continue.


Not like the big boys don't have their teething problems and at least the TS can be worked on easily and has parts support. The brass gear, that you can get from several sources online, was about a 20 minute job to install and lubricate with a better grease while at it. It replaces the only "plastic" gear in there btw. I put a 52v controller in mine right away because I already had the battery I use on my road bike.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I find defining "a better ride quality", or "more like a bike", somewhat tricky. I want to get from point A to point B as efficiently as possible, and I want to be able to pedal also, while still having the most incremental and fine control over how much power the motor is delivering, on a second by second basis. This is why I use my throttle on my 2 HD's and my one 02 rides, it simply gives me better control, the term "using a throttle" lights people off I know, but I'm also pedaling my ass off so calm down. I do know my BBS02 Giant Talon conversion feels the most "bike like", whether or not it is my favorite ride is another matter. My HD fatbike feels the most un bike like I suppose, but it's my favorite of all, I guess i shouldn't admit that on this site.


----------



## adcockj (Jun 17, 2019)

I agree with that, portnuefpeddler.

I have BBSHDs on a Trek DS8.4 and a Surly Pugsley fat bike. I don't stress the motors at all, but I like having the power to do my 40+ mile rides with 1600' of elevation gain without worrying about overheating (me or the bike!). I've ridden just at 7,700 miles since April 2018, when I did my first conversion.

Being able to program each of the 9 PAS levels is also great. I have each level set to add a little more power and one more mph (from 11 - 19).

From comments by some, it would seem that my bikes are "over-engineered" for my use, to which I reply "thank you...that was my plan."

It might be true that my bikes don't have that "real bike" feel to some, but I have a ball, and that what makes the world go 'round, right?


----------

